# Transmission codes?



## case m (May 21, 2009)

Does anyone know which two letter codes were used for the manual transmissions in early fwd Quantums? I'm trying to figure out if "QJ" was ever used in US spec cars. Thanks!


----------



## SCarGo02 (Mar 26, 2004)

QJ appears to only be in Passats made from 8/80-7/81, mated to 1.6L engines, ranging from 54-85HP. Oh and also used in Chinese '01+ Santanas.


----------



## case m (May 21, 2009)

So I'm correct in assuming this was definately a tranmission almost certainly only used in europe specifically?


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

case m said:


> So I'm correct in assuming this was definately a tranmission almost certainly only used in europe specifically?


The QJ gearbox is type 013 which was available in the US, certainly on the Audi 4000 and likely on Quantum fwd models with 4 cylinder engines.

steve a


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Just becuase the 013 type transes were available in the USA dosen't mean they ALL were. QJ does appear to be Euro only, late B1 Passat. Also looks like it was used on the 8/80-7/81 Audi 80 (full year 81) and 1/81-7/81 Audi Coupe (only the second half of the year).


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

QJ 1,944 1,286 0,909 0,684 190 mm 08/80-01/82 YN, YP, CR, CY, JK
2M 1,700 1,065 0,778 0,600 200 mm 08/81-07/82 WT (USA, CDN)
MV 1,700 1,100 0,750 0,600 200 mm 08/80-07/81 1,7 L USA, CDN
5M 1,789 1,065 0,778 0,600 200 mm 07/82- WT/1,8 L J, USA


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

VDub2625 said:


> Just becuase the 013 type transes were available in the USA dosen't mean they ALL were. QJ does appear to be Euro only, late B1 Passat. Also looks like it was used on the 8/80-7/81 Audi 80 (full year 81) and 1/81-7/81 Audi Coupe (only the second half of the year).


I've shipped two QJ's within the last 3 years.....and no, not all 013's were available but that wasn't the point I was trying to make 
sa


----------



## case m (May 21, 2009)

Bump from the dead since I'm finally taking possession of the car in question here. 

The deal is, I have a '81 Audi 4000 turbo diesel with a 5 speed gearbox. The only problem with that is, Audi did not make a turbo diesel 4000 for the NA market until 1983, and as far as myself and many others can tell, never officially sold any with manual gearboxes either. But the facts don't lie, it's a US car, has a correct 1981 vin number, build date of 1/1981, and the build sticker has CY for the engine code (correct, 1.6td) and QJ (093 with the long 5th gear) for the gearbox code. 

So the question, "is the QJ gearbox euro only?" is really being asked to help me get closer to figuring out how/why this strange car exists. 

My best guess is that it was a press car or some kind of test vehicle and it slipped through the cracks and ended up being sold. (which to make it even more confusing, it was sold to the original owner as new in 1983, 2 years after it was originally built)


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

What does it look like exactly? Gray market imports are common in Mercedes and more expensive BMW, if someone wanted an Audi diesel that bad they may have self-imported it.


----------



## case m (May 21, 2009)

No pics right now, but it is an american car, not a grey market, I know that for sure. It has a correct NA vin number which is different from the european vins. The original owners bought it new here in the states, I've got all the original paperwork coming my way on that.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

case m said:


> No pics right now, but it is an american car, not a grey market, I know that for sure. It has a correct NA vin number which is different from the european vins. The original owners bought it new here in the states, I've got all the original paperwork coming my way on that.


 The 4k TD came in 1982, it was available from 82-83 in the US, alongside the 1.6NA diesel. A build date of 11/81 would make more sense I think. It will be interesting to see pics / get information on this car. 

When can we expect to see pics?


----------



## case m (May 21, 2009)

Long story short, the car was delivered to me yesterday and according to the original title that I received along with tons of other original paperwork, it is indeed a 1981 4000 turbo diesel 5 speed american car from the factory, and was apparently a VWoA test car according to some of the papers I got with it. More details and pics tomorrow when I head down to my garage.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

normally the modelyear '82 started production around 7/81


----------



## case m (May 21, 2009)

It's a 1981, I assure you all. Build sticker, vin number, and title all confirm. The original paperwork I got with the car shows that it was a car used for testing purposes by VWoA. This ain't my first rodeo, guys


----------



## case m (May 21, 2009)

QuantumSyncro said:


> The 4k TD came in 1982, it was available from 82-83 in the US, alongside the 1.6NA diesel. A build date of 11/81 would make more sense I think. It will be interesting to see pics / get information on this car.
> 
> When can we expect to see pics?


Not too sure about this. I have all of the 1982 dealer brochures and whatnot and there is no mention of any turbodiesel 4000 in 1982, only 1983. I also have audi's dealer-only "introduction to Audi's Turbodiesels" manual and it also mentions only 1983. The only other 4000td owner I know of says this as well. 


Here's a link to my thread on quattroworld http://forums.quattroworld.com/4000/msgs/29923.phtml


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

case m said:


> Not too sure about this. I have all of the 1982 dealer brochures and whatnot and there is no mention of any turbodiesel 4000 in 1982, only 1983. I also have audi's dealer-only "introduction to Audi's Turbodiesels" manual and it also mentions only 1983. The only other 4000td owner I know of says this as well.
> 
> 
> Here's a link to my thread on quattroworld http://forums.quattroworld.com/4000/msgs/29923.phtml


My reference is the Hollander interchange system which shows the CY power plant as available in the US in 1982. Having said that the real question is when they came to the US, if it was late 1982 it would still have shown up as a 1982 MY vehicle, in other words, Hollander would not care about when it came to the US, the database would have been revised at the time the vehicle came here. At any rate Hollander uses information provided by the manufacturers to build their system.

Oddly enough Bentley doesn't discuss any aspects of when the TD became available, in fact their dissection of the VIN doesn't not contain the code for the CY TD engine, only the diesel CR/JK engine. It would be interesting to see a copy of the Bentley from 1982 to find out whether there's a section on the TD. The 1983 version, which is the one I have, does have a section on the TD.

Dealer brochures are not always reliable indicators of model availability. Peugeot for instance listed a turbo diesel 505 available in the US for 1987 but in reality it never made it. Likewise for VW diesel vehicles the start / end points are always cloudy, especially the end points.

Personally I was always of the same perspective that you are; the TD did not become available until 1983, but when I discovered that Hollander listed the engine for 1982 I had to revise my thinking. Hollander would not have included it in their database unless Audi said it was.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

case m said:


> The original paperwork I got with the car shows that it was a car used for testing purposes by VWoA.


Must see!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

VDub2625 said:


> Must see!


Ditto....must see

Any pics yet?


----------



## case m (May 21, 2009)

Check the link to my quattroworld post a few posts up ^^. There are pics there. I've already got a set of 15x7 Ronal R8's coming my way to replace the horrid 13's that are going to look awesome.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Cool, I didn't know they did Helios on those sedans, i thought it was just the coupes. Perhaps that's part of the specialness  But I didn't see any pic of the paperwork?


----------



## case m (May 21, 2009)

Yes, helios was available on the 4000 sedans and even the 5000's. Rare though. '80 and '81 had a lot of cool color combos that you don't usually see. There's a guy on quattroworld with a '81 4000 in Inari Silver which is actually a light green color, with green interior. Odd stuff early on, for sure.

There was one pic of the service booklet with the vw mobile emissions lab stamp. I've yet to scan everything in. Also trying to work with Audi of NA and in Ingolstadt to find out some more info. 

Can't wait to get it going..but it'll be a few months. My 4000 quattro is undergoing a 10v turbo engine swap right now and I'd prefer to only have ONE car in a million pieces at a time :laugh:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

case m said:


> Yes, helios was available on the 4000 sedans and even the 5000's. Rare though. '80 and '81 had a lot of cool color combos that you don't usually see. There's a guy on quattroworld with a '81 4000 in Inari Silver which is actually a light green color, with green interior. Odd stuff early on, for sure.
> 
> There was one pic of the service booklet with the vw mobile emissions lab stamp. I've yet to scan everything in. Also trying to work with Audi of NA and in Ingolstadt to find out some more info.
> 
> Can't wait to get it going..but it'll be a few months. My 4000 quattro is undergoing a 10v turbo engine swap right now and I'd prefer to only have ONE car in a million pieces at a time :laugh:


That certainly is a rarity, something that you will enjoy owning. It's too bad the CY block has a hole in it, I'll be interested to hear what the story is about that. It looks good in helios paint too.

Comparatively the 82 4000 D I owned had AC, sunroof, cruise, alloy wheels, AM/FM stereo and no PS and no PW. I don't remember the paint / trim but it was the gold / brown plaid version of what you have.

I read through some of the quattroworld posts and to add to that it should have the oil cooler mounted on the oil filter stand and as for the two radiators that would tend to make it similar to the 5k TD cars that also had two radiators. I will admit though that I didn't realize they used the dual rad setup on the 4k TD cars....interesting!

Good job, nice find, looking forward to seeing the rest of the documentation!


----------

